# Disinfecting Plants



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a question about disinfecting plants. I am having a hard time finding potassium permangenate, so are there other ways to disinfect plants? Is it true Water Clear from Jungle Laboratories contains small amount of potassium permangenate? Are their other ways to treat plants before adding them to an establish 55 gallon tank?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Peroxide dip will disenfect and kill any algae. I dont remember the exact ratio though. Look through this site, lots of usefull info. http://www.plantedtank.net


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey channafreak, while searching the forums at The Planted Tank, I found a link to a page created by Robert Paul H. In this page, it states Jungle Products Clear Water is a diluted form of potassium permangenate? If this is true what is a normal dosage for Clear Water with a diluted form of potassium permangenate/permanganate? 
disinfecting plants


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Did you read the ratio for bleach and water. 1 part bleach to 19 parts water. Soak 2 minutes then dechloranate. Sounds like a winner. Oh and dont submerge roots.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I use almost the same....

1 part of clorine into 19 parts of water!
Then i just put them in a bucket with tank water and de chloronizer and i leave them for an hour and i wash them before i out them in the tank....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Actually this is a great Idea because I contracted a blue green cyanobacteria that infected my tank from introducing plants. Great precation.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Channafreak! I do appreciate the information. I am a little worried to use bleach since I am not a chemist,







. I have a bad feeling I will damage the new plants.

Hey Husky_jim, can one use Jungle's Water Clear that has a diluted form of potassium permanganate? I already have a box of this stuff but I don't know what a normal dosage is? Thanks for any help given!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just soak them in a little salt and water before i throw them if i dont really trust the place i got them from.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> Thanks Channafreak! I do appreciate the information. I am a little worried to use bleach since I am not a chemist,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea. Bleach will damage plants slightly and may kill unhealthy ones unfortunately. Healthy plants recover quicky though. As for the dosage of P.P. I would stick relatively close to the reccomended dosage for aquaria treatments but soak longer. Like 2 hours or so. Just what I would do. May not be the best answer though.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

The Water Clear directions states one tablet per 10 US gallons, and use two per 10 US gallons to remove iron. I think you are right channafreak, soaking them longer. I have a 5 US gallon bucket, so this seems to be the way to go. Now, is there an amount of time when the potassium permanganate becomes inert? This stuff should not be taken lightly. Here some info I found from DonH, 


DonH said:


> Potassium permanganate: basically a nuke that will kill everything (bacteria, fungus, parasites). It oxidizes any organic matter. I use it as a last resort for heavy infestations. Not to be used in the tank (will quickly kill all nitrifiers).


----------

